# Pics of Clyde and Angel - Our Puppies are Growing Up!



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't posted pictures of our LGD pups in awhile, so I thought I'd let everyone see how they've grown.  Clyde is 8 months old and Angel is 7 months, and they're already excellent guardians!  We can see Miller, our adult LGD's, influence, but they both have their own unique strengths as well.  Clyde is a natural with the baby goats - he loves them and is very protective.  He's big enough to jump the fence now, but always stays where he can see the goats.  Most of the time he jumps over, it's because Sassy, our escape artist goat, has snuck under the fence, and he's going to check on her.  Angel has a sharp eye and has become quite fierce with the nighttime predators. She's Miller's shadow for perimeter checks and barking warnings at all the pesky critters that run around at night.

Still shot pictures are a funny thing.  These are pics of the pups playing, but they look pretty fierce in some of them.  Clyde looks like he's going for the kill in the center picture, but it's just their usual play.  They didn't even scratch each other.






The second photo was snapped right after all the others.  It gives the clearest picture of their relationship.  Love these dogs!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 2, 2014)

LOVE the pics! 

Funny how fierce they sound when they are playing too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------

